# At what age should you start breeding rabbits



## jktrahan (Feb 24, 2011)

I have new zealand rabbits and tried searching but did not find any results. 

At what age should you start breeding your rabbits?
Does Breed make a difference?

Thanks, this may be a good sticky...


----------



## AprilW (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, for most breeds around 6 months old is the age for a first litter. Some larger breeds should wait until 8 months and Flemish Giant owners usually wait until 9-12 months for a doe's first litter (because of the huge size).


----------



## dewey (Feb 24, 2011)

Not before 8 months old for my NZ's.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 24, 2011)

8 months for does and 6 month for bucks (New Zealand)

This would apply to breeds in the 9 to 12 lb adult weight range.

Have a good day!


----------



## DevonW (Feb 25, 2011)

I breed by weight and how mature they seem. Not all rabbits mature at the same rate so it's difficult to say that all commercial breeds are mature at 8 months where as all fancy breeds are mature at 6 months. 

I've had commercial does who made senior weight and were mature enough to breed at 6 months without an issue, and I've had Mini Rex does that I waited until almost a year to breed because they were a little slower to mature.


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Feb 26, 2011)

wat about for dutch bucks and does


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 27, 2011)

For Dutch you can go at six months, bucks/does.

Have a good day!


----------



## chinbunny1 (Feb 27, 2011)

iIstart at eight months to a year for all my breeds, large and small. Sometimes I will go as early as six months, depending on the rabbit.


----------

